# electric smoker build?



## smokeyjosh (Aug 22, 2010)

has any1 ever built an elecrtic smoker cabnit and if so how would i do it? my dad is a welder so buliding it isnt a big problem just need some info :)


----------



## matts (Aug 22, 2010)

There are a lot of custom electrics here.  What are your questions?


----------



## smokeyjosh (Aug 23, 2010)

i was woundering about some plans foran electric smoker i was wanting a smoker that i can set and go to work with out having to worry about putting wood on and keeping the temp steady and where do i get the inner working and stuff for an electric smoker


----------



## etcher1 (Aug 23, 2010)

check out this forum http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/198

there are pid controllers, suggestion on heating elements and other stuff..


----------

